

No Nonsense Facebook - saidur
http://stylebot.me/styles/8191

======
bbcbasic
I fixed it too. See:
[http://kdesignusa.com/uploads/shadowframe.jpg](http://kdesignusa.com/uploads/shadowframe.jpg)

------
visakanv
Um, can you give us a bit more context? Why did you do what you did? What is
it supposed to achieve? Why should anybody do it? Why do you feel it's broken?

